# Webcomics!



## bnwchbammer (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I figure this place in the forum is for "books" and we talk about manga, and webcomics are close...ish?

Anyway, I figure we can post some of our favs.

Mine are:
XKCD
Stick figure hilarity follows if you go to XKCD. Generally they are minorly educational, but funny!

Questionable Content
No real plot, just some people's lives. Enjoyable, funny, dramatic, romantic. If you somehow haven't read this, start from the beginning and enjoy!

Cyanide and Happiness
My first webcomic that I read daily. It's funny, if not immature at times, but definitely worth checking out.

VG Cats
Anime, video games, cats. What more could you want? Check it out if you haven't already if you like any of the aforementioned things.

Pictures for sad children
Very dark humor, and very strange. Only started reading it, but I love it so far.

Aaaaaanyway, any other suggestions? What do you guys like to read on the interwebs?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 5, 2010)

Anymore I just read 8-Bit Theater and occasionally Cyanide and Happiness. Super Effective, too, on the rare occasion a new one comes out.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 5, 2010)

Penny Arcade
One of the first webcomics ever.  Still hilarious after all these years.

Awkward Zombie
Very funny webcomic about popular video games like WoW, Pokemon, Smash Bros., etc. 

Sinfest
Best webcomic ever.  And it runs daily, which is very rare.  This should really be in a newspaper in my opinion because of the quality.  

Tumble Dry Low comics
I came across this a few days ago, strange hand-drawn then scanned webcomic.  Weird and juvenile humor.

Super Effective
Made by the same guy who draws VG Cats, this webcomic is all about Pokemon.


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 5, 2010)

Real Life Comics
Mostly about a guy and what he does.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 5, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Super Effective
> Made by the same guy who draws VG Cats, this webcomic is all about Pokemon.



My favorite.
other thant that i dont really read webcomics cause i fail to see most of the watered down humor in half assed, whimsical comics.


----------



## iffy525 (Feb 5, 2010)

My favorite used to be one called _A Simple Apology_, but it seems like it is dead now.

I also like _Pictures for Sad Children_.


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2010)

Sam and Fuzzy 
Schlock Mercenary 
Sinfest 
XKCD 
Shortpacked 
Diesel Sweeties 
Wondermark
Bug comic 
Chopping Block 
Dr McNinja 
Gunnerkrigg Court 

And a few others that I like but wouldn't necessarily recommend.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 5, 2010)

I usually read Cyanide and Happiness. Don't really read any others


----------



## strawhat-san (Feb 5, 2010)

love super effective
especially the smell you later joke


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 5, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Penny Arcade
> One of the first webcomics ever.  Still hilarious after all these years.


My personal favourite, I've yet to see something better than Penny Arcade, I always lol, where in other webcomics I sometimes don't


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 5, 2010)

My two favorite are definitely explosm and SMBC.


----------



## Conor (Feb 5, 2010)

Nedroid and Perry bible Fellowship are great.


----------

